# Oh no...



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

...his right ear is getting all floppy...at 4 months old. What gives? His ears have been fully erect since 10 weeks.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

teething.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Teething, very normal. They will come back up after he is done with that.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

They beat me to it! Yep...definitely teething. Cheyenne's ears have been PERFECT since she was 12 weeks...now she is teething and they are all over the place! It makes getting up in the morning fun...to see what she is going to look like today!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

Triads ears are almost up except the very top. i think i read somewhere on here ears say up when they are about 6 months old?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

They will go up & down occasionally! Perfectly normal!!


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't know teething would cause that. Good to know. He looks silly though, haha.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Well where is our floppy eared picture then!? You should know were gonna ask for one!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Get some fresh raw knuckle bones, helps with the urge to chew, and the cartilage in the bone is healthy...muscles in the jaw/face will help the ears to stay strong, not limp. Stores sell them as soup bones.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Well where is our floppy eared picture then!? You should know were gonna ask for one!!


Here's one from today while training in the yard:



This one is from 1 or so weeks ago for comparison:


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

WHAT A DOLL BABY!!!!! :wub:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

AHH!!! Too cute. yup. definitely teething.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Even better is during walks when that one ear flops all over the place.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BGSD said:


> Even better is during walks when that one ear flops all over the place.


 
haha enjoy it. Its too cute. Shasta didnt go through the wonky ears teething stage. Her ears were down and then they were up and have stayed that way all through teething.


----------



## SamTheDog (Apr 4, 2011)

How long does teething usually last? And does it usually start at 4 months?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

starts at about four months and by 7 they should be done. Watch out for the pup holding onto baby teeth though, it can make the new alignment come in crooked, so giving some fresh bones will help loosen the little shark teeth.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Update:

<------ Ears still look like this at 5 months. lol Hope it's not broken for good. Although I still see new teeth coming in.


----------



## suzzyq01 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sonar's ears were still quite um....whats the word....tangible until he was about 8 months old. Then they hardened up and pop when you flop them over. When he would run the would bounce up and down. Now they are hard as a rock.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

The funny thing is that he can't control the ear that's floppy that much. For example, the ear that's hardened, he can fold back when being petted, but not the floppy one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Bones, bones give your dog a bone!!!

LOL, it is perfectly normal for ears to go up and down and do some weird stuff at this point. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

I give him plenty of bones, but it's not working.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It is NORMAL.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Just for others who worry about the ears....mine got fixed after a couple of weeks into the teething.

Teething started, right ear fell:




5-6 weeks later: Although new teeth are still coming in...


----------

